# Is it ever going to snow in SW Michigan??



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Where is everyone from SW Michigan??? Is it ever going to snow here this season?? I have had one plowable event this year, and that was very marginal. The extended range forecast is showing little disturbances, but nothing major!! :realmad: Where is our snow???????


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Short answer...no. Long answer...probably not! 

My wife and I are going out of town February 14th. Guaranteed to snow that weekend.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Raymond S.;1566373 said:


> Short answer...no. Long answer...probably not!
> 
> My wife and I are going out of town February 14th. Guaranteed to snow that weekend.


You have got that right!! Guess I can plan on a snow storm that weekend!!


----------

